# Ratties in TN??



## ratdad (Feb 16, 2014)

I live in Knoxville and am looking for a pair of young lady rats but I am having the hardest time finding breeders or ratteries that aren't hours away. Would anyone be able to help me out?? I have everything ready for them at my house, I just need the rats now and they're proving to be difficult to find!


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

There is a girl at Young-Williams Animal Center. She is beautiful and is listed on their website and Petfinder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

TNCraftyRat said:


> There is a girl at Young-Williams Animal Center. She is beautiful and is listed on their website and Petfinder.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think she is spayed so you could pet her with either gender although I am not 100% sure. If you got her you could have the local rescues notify you when they get another one so she would be alone forever but she would still get more love with you then at a shelter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratdad (Feb 16, 2014)

TNCraftyRat said:


> I think she is spayed so you could pet her with either gender although I am not 100% sure. If you got her you could have the local rescues notify you when they get another one so she would be alone forever but she would still get more love with you then at a shelter.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I saw that! I was just worried about not having her in a pair! I'll consider contacting the shelter to get more info on her. Thank you!


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

I am sure she won't be alone for long if you get her cause you will make sure she is not. And the time she is alone you will just have to make sure you give her extra love. I really like her but my boyfriend says no and won't budge.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

